# Full Service Manual for B14



## heylistenup (Dec 7, 2008)

i have tired looking at old posts but none on the links work. so does anyone know where i can download the pdf version of the manual?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

phatg20.net is still down.....
I will upload them if i can find a hosting site....


----------



## heylistenup (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks, i would really appreciate that


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

heylistenup said:


> thanks, i would really appreciate that


Try this and tell me if it works....

1997_Sentra.rar - Windows Live

its .rar format directly downloaded from phatg20

peazip is a free program that handles zip and .rar

le tme know if you need more info


----------



## heylistenup (Dec 7, 2008)

yea it wont let me download it, it just times out and it says internet exploere cannot display page..


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

did you try my link above, should work...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

what yr do you have ?


----------



## heylistenup (Dec 7, 2008)

i have a 98


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I am still not clear on whether you did get the 97 FSM to download for you from my link or not ?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> I am still not clear on whether you did get the 97 FSM to download for you from my link or not ?


It works, but you have to have a "live member ship" which is free. Then click on the 97 sentra, then on the paper on the left and it will pop up to download.

:newbie:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Please start a new thread as you wont get your question seen in an FSM thread.
Click on "new topic" link on left side at sub forum listing page where yu can see all the threads.

ie here

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/

you then get here 
http://www.nissanforums.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=24


----------



## ColGxe (Oct 13, 2009)

*Service manual*

Hi everybody, I´m looking for the service manual of my car, I have a Nissan Sentra B14 GXE 1998. Thanks... If it's posible send me the link.


----------



## zbb689 (Nov 10, 2009)

I downloaded the full service manual, no problem...just get a program like 7-Zip (free, amazing) to extract the .rar file. Windows should be able to handle the .zip ones on its own.


----------



## Mike4kz (Nov 10, 2009)

ColGxe said:


> Hi everybody, I´m looking for the service manual of my car, I have a Nissan Sentra B14 GXE 1998. Thanks... If it's posible send me the link.


Here it is:


```
http://letitbit.net/download/3584.cd38d909a1e65a6b593c8dbe0/Nissan_Sentra_1998_GA18DE.zip.html
```


----------



## philippecarmona (Sep 30, 2009)

*GA16DE Service Manual*

Hi! I have a different engine its a GA16DE engine and its similar to the ga16de however its still different and the FSM i have is for the ga16de. I hope you have links for a GA16dne FSM THnaks!


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The B14 FSMs are available here from another site. Each FSM is about 20 different pdfs that total 30-45 MB for each model year.
I am mirroring these FSMs as single-file zips for each model year. Simply download and decompress to recover the individual pdfs.
B14 1995 Sentra and 200SX.rar
B14 1996 Sentra and 200SX.rar
B14 1997 Sentra and 200SX.rar
B14 1998 Sentra and 200SX - GA Engine.rar
B14 1998 Sentra and 200SX - SR Engine.rar
B14 1999 Sentra - GA Engine.rar
B14 1999 Sentra - SR Engine.rar


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

tlhingan said:


> The B14 FSMs are available here from another site. Each FSM is about 20 different pdfs that total 30-45 MB for each model year.
> I am mirroring these FSMs as single-file zips for each model year. Simply download and decompress to recover the individual pdfs.
> B14 1995 Sentra and 200SX.rar
> B14 1996 Sentra and 200SX.rar
> ...


My hosting expired a while back. I've re-uploaded these files to my new hosting, these links work now.


----------



## Ltdr13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ive used service manuals most of my life and this one is confusing af. Where to i go to find the clutch replacement section thanks.


----------



## Ltdr13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello? Little help? Gotta do this clutch real soon.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There should be a section named "CL," which would be the clutch section and have info on the R&R procedure for the clutch. "MT" section would be for manual trans, which would give you instructions to R&R the transmission.


----------

